# New website www.theespressonetwork.co.uk



## TheEspressoNetwork.co.uk (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I hope this message is received in good faith.

I am running a small little website in my spare time which I hope will become busy in time.

It is a place for Cafe Owners & Coffee Business owners to introduce themselves and promote their vacancies.

It is also a place for Coffee Professionals to introduce themselves and their skills & experience.

Any contributions would be really appreciated, please pop over to http://www.theespressonetwork.co.uk to say hello!

Thank you very much.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

We're following your launch via Twitter and have connected. Any chance of a link back from your site to Coffee Forums UK?


----------

